# 65 cm Colnago Dream Build Advice Needed



## cascadebiker (Aug 17, 2004)

I'm a 6'4" 200 lb Clydesdale planning to build up a 65 cm Dream Plus B-stay frame with Campy Record and/or Chorus. The frame size sounds huge, but only measures out at 60 cm c-c with a 59.2 c-c top tube according to Colnago's official geometry chart. Is there any reason why I wouldn't want to use a 140 mm stem on this frame to stretch out the top tube length just a bit to accomodate my long torso? Any other tips concerning components you'd shy away from on a frame of this size? Its a drag not being able to try out the ride before I make the purchase, but so it goes- my first Colnago! Thanks much.


----------



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Depends....*

It all depends on your size, and flexibility. But Colnagos seem to handle best with 120 to 140 stems anyway. Just make sure you're positioned right, both for length and for the height of the bars. A professional fit is best, if you're not sure.

I would strongly suggest "oversize" stem and bars, with the 31.7 / 31.8 did. clamp, to provide extra stiffness for the big guys. Make sure your wheels are up to the task also -- lateral stiffness in wheels adds a lot of confidence to your cornering and descending.....

Terry D.



cascadebiker said:


> I'm a 6'4" 200 lb Clydesdale planning to build up a 65 cm Dream Plus B-stay frame with Campy Record and/or Chorus. The frame size sounds huge, but only measures out at 60 cm c-c with a 59.2 c-c top tube according to Colnago's official geometry chart. Is there any reason why I wouldn't want to use a 140 mm stem on this frame to stretch out the top tube length just a bit to accomodate my long torso? Any other tips concerning components you'd shy away from on a frame of this size? Its a drag not being able to try out the ride before I make the purchase, but so it goes- my first Colnago! Thanks much.


----------



## misanthrope (Jul 24, 2003)

*Frueler's Interpretation of Dreams*

If you're going to have one of those Dreams, you want a long seat post. 

Seriously, from Trial-tir website:

Warranty Void if...

f. Use of seat posts which are not entering at least 20 cm into the frame seat tube of the “Freuler” model.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm about your size 6'4" plus 230, 35" inseam and w/ that length TT you will most likely be better suited w/ a 130 unless you really like a stretch or are really long torsoed/armed. 
I'd avoid Record BB's, pedals, any high stress area with titanium axles. The tend to snap under 200 lbers. Go Chorus Crank, BB, Fr Der. Record rear der and shifters.


----------



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Best BB*

The best bb for Campy square taper is the Phil Wood -- I use the oversize ti and it's great -- and bulletproof. Seen too many problems with Campy bb's recently...


----------



## refidnasb (Jan 26, 2004)

Yep. You will need to use a MTB seatpost so that you don't void the warranty.

In sizing there is not a very big difference in Colnago frames between 62-65cm.

I use an ITM 140mm "Big One" stem on my Colnago. Colnago's really look best and ride best with a 140mm stem.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*140's*

now I find this weird. the longer the stem the slower the swing which granted makes a bike more stable at high speed but I really don't think any frame designer would ever design a frame to be optimized w/ a stem at either extreme (80-90 or 140). I just don't think Ernesto really had that in mind as optimum. What it looks like to me is you are more likely 'long torsoed' and the only way to get a good fit on a Nag (which like most Italian rides are short in the TT) is to compensate by stem length. This will make the bike more sluggish but stable and more likely will put too much weight forward and reduce that rider sweet spot that Nag owners love.


----------

